# Pidgin 2.6.1 (libpurple 2.6.1) crashing



## jemrpo (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm on FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2, I've been using pidgin on this box since version 2.5.8, and had no problems with it, but from a few weeks ago I've been having crashes, with version 2.5.8, so yesterday I upgraded to 2.6.1, but I'm still having the same problem, I ran pidgin -d and this is that the output shows:


```
(20:23:10) jabber: Sending (ssl): <iq type='get' id='purplea45fc1ac'><ping xmlns='urn:xmpp:ping'/></iq>
(20:23:10) jabber: Sending (ssl): <iq type='get' id='purpledda83744'><ping xmlns='urn:xmpp:ping'/></iq>
(20:23:11) jabber: Recv (ssl)(78): <iq to="jemrpo@technosym.com/home1664BC81" id="purpledda83744" type="result"/>
(20:23:11) jabber: xmlParseChunk returned warning 100
(20:23:11) jabber: Recv (ssl)(74): <iq to="jemrpo@gmail.com/homeA7DAEE1A" id="purplea45fc1ac" type="result"/>
(20:23:11) jabber: xmlParseChunk returned warning 100
(20:23:13) util: Writing file blist.xml to directory /home/jemrpo/.purple
(20:23:13) util: Writing file /home/jemrpo/.purple/blist.xml
(20:23:21) msn-pecan: cmd/cmdproc.c:96:show_debug_cmd() C: 000: PNG
(20:23:22) msn-pecan: cmd/cmdproc.c:96:show_debug_cmd() S: 000: QNG 44
(20:23:51) msn-pecan: cmd/cmdproc.c:96:show_debug_cmd() C: 000: OUT
(20:23:51) msn-pecan: io/pecan_node.c:470:close_impl() stream shutdown: 0x80fdf81e0
(20:23:51) msn-pecan: io/pecan_node.c:449:close_impl() not connected: conn=0x80d289cb0
```

I reinstalled pidgin-msn-pecan and have no luck, any ideas?.


----------



## Bunyan (Aug 23, 2009)

Any ideas?

```
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/www-im/pidgin
make install clean
```


----------



## jemrpo (Aug 24, 2009)

ports are up to date.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 25, 2009)

Works here.  Have you tried `# portupgrade -fR pidgin\*`?


----------



## chatzki (Oct 17, 2013)

I know this is old thread and we're using other versions of the OS and Pidgin, but the issues never change. I had troubles with sending messages with Pidgin, it crashed on send. Well, this is kind of a panacea: if you built from ports, try installing the package and visa versa. I deinstalled Pidgin and installed with pkg_add and now have no troubles with it.


----------

